# Mavs @ Wolves (FSN North)



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Kidd with the Mavs in Minnesota tonight.

It's a 6-6 game early on. Brewer has played nice defense on Josh Howard on several possessions.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice opening quarter, with Dallas up 24-23 on the strength of a buzzer-beating Kidd 3-pointer. McCants has come in and brought some hustle and a few points, and Jefferson and Gomes have accounted for more than half the MN points.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Still not totally sure why Telfair is starting over Mccants... i thought they were adament on having Foye as a PG


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Still not totally sure why Telfair is starting over Mccants... i thought they were adament on having Foye as a PG


My guesses are that 1) Telfair has a better than 5:1 assist-to-turnover ratio this month, and 2) they probably figure it is easier to ease Foye back in as a SG, as opposed to making him be a primary ball-handler right off the bat.

In some ways, I like McCants as a 6th man, because with his sometimes shot-happy mentality, that can prevent the team from focusing on getting it to Jefferson early, which is essential.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

True, but i think the key is trying to get mccants consistant... as opposed to having him come off the bench and being hit or miss.

Tonight shows that when mccants and Jefferson are firing we can hang with anyone...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Absolutely.

What I've noticed with McCants is that his overall play is so dependent on his shot falling, and that's part of why I think of him as a good 6th man candidate. But if he could maintain the defensive intensity that he showed last year (when his overall game was pretty bad as he came back, but he REALLY put in a defensive effort most nights) regardless of his shot falling, _and_ remember who the #1 option is (Hint: not him), then he's absolutely the better choice.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Dallas is on a tremendous run and now leads 62-52. I'd like to see Jaric and McCants replace Gomes and Telfair, as that lineup really played well earlier. They need some hustle, penetration and defense.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Foye/Mccants/Gomes/Jefferson/Theo need to be on the floor...

falling behind in the 3rd


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Back to within 3


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Foye/Mccants/Gomes/Jefferson/Theo need to be on the floor...


I know I may come off as something of a Jaric backer sometimes, but I think he adds a lot of value sometimes, and tonight is one of those nights. He's playing a good game, being disruptive offensively, rebounding and doing some nice things on offense (except that one bad shot late in the first half). I'd take him on the court over Gomes tonight, depending on whom he's got to guard.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

only 1/3 from 3 for the entire game so far


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

33% isn't awful from 3, and he's 50% overall. And there is more to the game than 3-point shooting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nah man... i meant for the entire team lol, wasnt a jaric jab
only 1 made 3 is surprising


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> nah man... i meant for the entire team lol, wasnt a jaric jab
> only 1 made 3 is surprising


Funny, I think they're all Marko!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and that'll do it... come up short in the crunch again


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, I had stopped watching for a few minutes while I was on the phone, nd I come back to see a 16-point deficit. Yikes. Time to turn it over to the Bulls v Rockets game, I guess...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got to say, Foye was terrible.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

that was a tough game to watch, I was there...and damn


----------

